# Breakfalls on Ice!



## KenpoGirl75 (Dec 20, 2008)

Wow, my Kenpo training finally paid off!  Of all the techniques that I have learned thus far, I never thought that the first one I would use outside of the dojo would be a break-fall!  It was amazing...I stepped out of my van to go close my trunk, and oops...my foot came right out from under me!  One foot stayed in the car, the other one went under my car (parked in my driveway) and I went right down on my driveway.  My daughter started screaming in the car, panicking asking if I was alright....

As I lay in the driveway on my back in silence, the first thing I think of is "I hope my neighbors didn't see that..."  and the next thing that hits me as my daughter continues yelling and asking if I'm okay, is "Oh my gosh!  I just did a breakfall!!!"  I started busting out laughing and telling my kid that I did a breakfall.  Now all 3 kids in the car are laughing hysterically at me, I got up, brushed the snow off me, and cracked up laughing, proud of my perfectly executed breakfall.  My chin was tucked into my chest, my hands slapped out, and my head never even touched the ground...it was perfect!  

Right now, my lower back is killing me, but not sure if that is from falling or from shoveling snow..  Took some motrin, hopefully will be able to get out of bed in the AM. I am just so grateful that my Sensei has put quite a bit of emphasis on doing proper break-falls during class, cause that sure helped save me a trip to the hospital today--I'd have either knocked myself out, or would have surely broken something.  Sensei, if you are reading this, "Thank you."  :asian:


----------



## theletch1 (Dec 20, 2008)

KenpoGirl, that is great to hear.  It's a wonderful feeling when you realize that you really aren't wasting your time and energy with all that training.  As for it being a surprise that the first thing you'd use would be break falls, well, think about it for a minute.  The chance of being in an altercation where physical defense is needed is far less than the chance that you'll take a fall on the ice or trip or have any of dozens of other more mundane but no less dangerous accidents.

I'm an aikido-ka and use the principles of energy redirection and going with the flow of energy that we use in aikido to deal with people all the time... it keeps me from having to use actual physical technique.  The martial arts benefit us in so many ways that we never think of.  I'm glad that your introduction to the true benefit of training was a well done breakfall on ice and not a more emotionally scaring trial. :asian:


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 20, 2008)

:lol: Hoping the neighbors didn't see that is a very normal reaction. 

I've surprised myself as well a few times over the years thanks to the training I've received as well. Going end over end over the handle bars of my bike while zipping at +30 mph down hill and hitting a bump then ending up on my kiester with a scrape and a hole in my elbow to show for it... turns out a witness said I did a tuck and roll that blew them away... I could've cracked my skull since I wasn't wearing a helmet (I know, I know!!  ). 
Other falls that end up with a little bruise or a scratch or two I've contributed to the training. 
Martial Arts... it's not just for kicking butts! 

Hope you're going to be okay and that your back is just sore. :asian:


----------



## sjansen (Dec 20, 2008)

I broke my hand two years ago on the ice and was proud due to the fact that I kept my head up. My hand went under my butt and broke, but it could have been alot worse. I was doing breakfalls on the ice two weeks earlier. I was just getting out of my truck at my mom's and my hand continued and I couldn't pull it out of the way in the split second that it took to hit the ground. Just goes to show that even after 20 years of training you can still get hurt.


----------



## MJS (Dec 21, 2008)

KenpoGirl75 said:


> Wow, my Kenpo training finally paid off! Of all the techniques that I have learned thus far, I never thought that the first one I would use outside of the dojo would be a break-fall! It was amazing...I stepped out of my van to go close my trunk, and oops...my foot came right out from under me! One foot stayed in the car, the other one went under my car (parked in my driveway) and I went right down on my driveway. My daughter started screaming in the car, panicking asking if I was alright....
> 
> As I lay in the driveway on my back in silence, the first thing I think of is "I hope my neighbors didn't see that..." and the next thing that hits me as my daughter continues yelling and asking if I'm okay, is "Oh my gosh! I just did a breakfall!!!" I started busting out laughing and telling my kid that I did a breakfall. Now all 3 kids in the car are laughing hysterically at me, I got up, brushed the snow off me, and cracked up laughing, proud of my perfectly executed breakfall. My chin was tucked into my chest, my hands slapped out, and my head never even touched the ground...it was perfect!
> 
> Right now, my lower back is killing me, but not sure if that is from falling or from shoveling snow.. Took some motrin, hopefully will be able to get out of bed in the AM. I am just so grateful that my Sensei has put quite a bit of emphasis on doing proper break-falls during class, cause that sure helped save me a trip to the hospital today--I'd have either knocked myself out, or would have surely broken something. Sensei, if you are reading this, "Thank you." :asian:


 
Glad to hear you're ok.   A few years ago, I slipped on some black ice, while I was out with the dog.  No injuries, aside from being a bit sore for a day or so.


----------



## stickarts (Dec 21, 2008)

Glad you're ok! I think everyone should know how to fall whether they are in martial arts or not.


----------



## hkfuie (Dec 21, 2008)

KenpoGirl75 said:


> As I lay in the driveway on my back in silence, the first thing I think of is "I hope my neighbors didn't see that..." :asian:


 
What, and deprive your neighbors of a good laugh?

Great story.  Glad I got to laugh with you!


----------



## Rabu (Dec 21, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 21, 2008)

Good for you.  One of the most important things that we teach are break falls and rolls.  More than anything else these are skill sets that our students will probably use.


----------



## KenpoGirl75 (Dec 21, 2008)

hkfuie said:


> Great story.  Glad I got to laugh with you!




Yes, it must have been one heck of a sight to see....still wondering if the neighbors saw it....I guess I will find out when my kids go to school tomorrow if the neighbor kids are talking...lol  

Too bad that skill didn't help today....darn ice...got my car stuck on a hill coming down from the upper parking lot at church.  Every time I tapped the brake, the car slid left...inching closer and closer to the little cliff....my Pastor came back to church and got my car down the hill for me....I'm just giving neighbors everywhere some great stuff to laugh at!  Wow, only in New England!!!


----------



## seasoned (Dec 21, 2008)

KenpoGirl75 said:


> Wow, my Kenpo training finally paid off! Of all the techniques that I have learned thus far, I never thought that the first one I would use outside of the dojo would be a break-fall! It was amazing...I stepped out of my van to go close my trunk, and oops...my foot came right out from under me! One foot stayed in the car, the other one went under my car (parked in my driveway) and I went right down on my driveway. My daughter started screaming in the car, panicking asking if I was alright....
> 
> As I lay in the driveway on my back in silence, the first thing I think of is "I hope my neighbors didn't see that..." and the next thing that hits me as my daughter continues yelling and asking if I'm okay, is "Oh my gosh! I just did a breakfall!!!" I started busting out laughing and telling my kid that I did a breakfall. Now all 3 kids in the car are laughing hysterically at me, I got up, brushed the snow off me, and cracked up laughing, proud of my perfectly executed breakfall. My chin was tucked into my chest, my hands slapped out, and my head never even touched the ground...it was perfect!
> 
> Right now, my lower back is killing me, but not sure if that is from falling or from shoveling snow.. Took some motrin, hopefully will be able to get out of bed in the AM. I am just so grateful that my Sensei has put quite a bit of emphasis on doing proper break-falls during class, cause that sure helped save me a trip to the hospital today--I'd have either knocked myself out, or would have surely broken something. Sensei, if you are reading this, "Thank you." :asian:


Congratulations. It is always gratifying when all of out hard work is tested, and we pass. It is not always how well we can defend our self, that comes once in a life time, if we are lucky. It is the times we can see our training working in our everyday situations that really count. J


----------



## tellner (Dec 21, 2008)

It's funny how two different sorts of icy falls lead to two different sorts of breakfalls. 

If I take a fall with some speed I revert to earliest training, a Judo rolling breakfall.

When I slip and fall straight down, it's Silat all the way. A lot of the groundwork is active falling. With the really crappy weather we've had lately there's been ample opportunity to practice Silat style fall. I hit some ice, and my feet went different directions. Ended up in a perfect "Iron Cross" posture.


----------



## hungfistron (Jan 1, 2009)

Wonderful story !!

Breakfalls, or "Uke me" will be reintroduced to me this spring.  Hopefully I'll find my belt, and won't experience too many car wrecks


----------



## KenpoGirl75 (Jan 2, 2009)

I had a great time reading everyone's comments!  Sorry this took so long for me to post, but like 2 days after I posted this topic, my laptop failed me....I just got it back from the service center today....the BIOS password reset itself....I just don't understand computers!  But anyway, thanks everyone for your comments and for sharing some of your _"oops"_ moments, too!


----------



## Kenpo17 (Jan 15, 2009)

stickarts said:


> Glad you're ok! I think everyone should know how to fall whether they are in martial arts or not.


 
I agree Stickarts, I think it is important to know how to fall, you wouldn't believe how many people I know have gotten injured from a fall, some just practicing Kenpo in the studio.  It took me awhile to learn the proper way to fall, but now I know it, and I will never forget it.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 15, 2009)

Been there, done that!


----------



## Ironcrane (Jan 15, 2009)

So far I haven't needed to do any breakfalls to avoid injury, but I have had to use some fancy Kung Fu, foot work, to avoid walls of boxes, and large heavy things falling down, and bounce around at me.


----------



## KenpoGirl75 (Jan 16, 2009)

Ironcrane...that would have been interesting to see!


----------



## KenpoTex (Jan 17, 2009)

Glad you're okay, I know several people who have done breakfalls when they slipped on ice or wet concrete. None of them sustained any injuries.

I ended up doing a roll once when I tripped (probably over myself) and fell forward...no problems.


----------

